# My new website



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Finished my website a month or so ago and I thought I'd see what you guys think. 

www.coloradopp.com

1. I know they're just stock images - don't have a lot to work with just yet in the way of photos of my own work as I'm still relatively new.

2. I know it's pretty basic; I mostly just wanted to put something out there.

3. Future plans - putting up a portfolio gallery (waiting to finish a couple jobs so I can do before/after)

I'd love any & all thoughts.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not bad. You have pressure spelt wrong on the first page. It came up nicely on my iphone. 


Do you only work in that one town? If not you need to list all the areas you service. 

I didn't get a detailed look at the site but I have a feeling that you're going to need to work on your SEO to come up organically on google.

Btw what software did you use to build it?


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks! I fixed the spelling error. I do operate elsewhere, and you're right, I think I need to make that more apparent. I've been doing a lot of work with SEO lately, and it's (sort of) starting to pay off. Definitely a lot more to learn. I'm working on re-doing the layout right now. 

I use Dreamweaver for the site design and Photoshop for all graphics work. I do everything myself. Web/graphic work has always been sort of a hobby for me, so I don't mind it. I just found a CSS layout that I felt was fairly flexible in terms of screen resolution (for mobile) and spent a couple weeks re-tooling it to my own specs. In the future I'll have an auto-detect script that will redirect to my mobile website.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Looks and reads very well. :thumbsup: Some minor fine tuning and SEO work should pay off well for you. Best of luck with it.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Clean. Simple. Easy to navigate.

Looks good. Good Luck with it.


----------



## Greenworks Painting (May 6, 2012)

I like your site. Very clean and easy to navigate.

____________________________________________________________

Chicago Painters Chicago Painting Contractor Chicago Residential Painter Chicago Residential Painting contractor


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I went to boltz junior high in Fort Collins, and Loveland High School. Still have a LOT of family up there. Take or leave the advise on surrounding cities being listed. I for one don't feel the travel time to some of the surrounding cities are worth it unless you really need the jobs. You start getting bids from the far side of Greeley and see how fast you want to shoot yourself for waiting your day away. 

Looks like horsetooth is all dried up again....


----------



## BigBen (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey painter1986, looks good! I read the html source code, SEO looks good!
I would work on your blog. Blogs are rich in text which google, yahoo, bing, etc --- love!


----------



## Qualco (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice colors, easy to navigate, simple and to the point!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Good job. Nice and simple. I like it.


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

You really should have someone edit this for you, did not look further in detail but this paragraph needs some help. The site looks good though overall, nice job. 


Whether it's changing a color in a room, protecting your home's exterior, refinishing a deck, or brightening up your business, one thing is clear: Colorado Paint Pros will add value to your home or business. We are a high quality paint contracting company serving Fort Collins, Loveland, Boulder, Longmont, Greeley, and surrounding areas. Using only the highest quality materials, latest application techniques, and careful attention to detail, we guarantee you'll love the job we do


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Website Contact info*

This "Contact Us" graphic should convert better than the plain black text you have now in the top right corner. Contact me via the contact form on my site below if you need help inserting it into the site. 

http://homeremodelingseattle.com


----------

